# Splices or Junction Box



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

You've never seen the inside of a junction box?
And your pulling 350's?


----------



## michaelburt (Mar 5, 2014)

Well... I've only seen the inside of them in pictures. I know I need terminal blocks (probably DIN rail mounted) and I know I need to buy a junction box that has DIN rails in it... other than that no, I haven't physically seen the inside of one with my own eyes lol

And yes the guys pulled 350 to minimize voltage drops. Very odd situation I have here I know. The load is only 126A


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You're going to splice 350s using DIN rail terminal blocks? Let me know how that goes. Sounds like you might be a....


What is your electrical related field/trade:*Electrical engineering (student)


*


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

*6-300 Installation of underground consumer’s service conductors*
(1) Except where a deviation has been allowed in accordance with Rule 2-030, consumer’s service conductors that are located underground shall be

(a) installed in rigid conduit, or electrical non-metallic tubing permitted only for the underground
portion of the tubing run, and be of a type for use in wet locations in accordance with Rule 4-008(1);
or

(b) a single- or multiple-conductor cable for service entrance use below ground in accordance with
Rule 4-008(1), provided that
(i) the installation is in accordance with Rule 12-012; and
*(ii) the cable is without splice or joint* except
(A) in metering equipment located on the line side of the service box; or
(B) where a cable transition is made to meet the requirements of Rule 4-006.

(2) Notwithstanding Subrule (1)(b)(ii), joints in the underground portion of a consumer’s service shall be
permitted where such joints are made in accordance with Rule 12-112(5) and joints are required to repair
damage to the original installation or to accommodate a pole or service relocation.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

michaelburt said:


> Well... I know I need terminal blocks (probably DIN rail mounted) and I know I need to buy a junction box that has DIN rails in it... other than that no, I haven't physically seen the inside of one with my own eyes lol
> 
> And yes the guys pulled 350


So maybe a 1900 box might be a little small.

Have you ever seen, in person, a run of 350's?


----------



## michaelburt (Mar 5, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> So maybe a 1900 box might be a little small.
> 
> Have you ever seen, in person, a run of 350's?


I've seen pictures of the cables after they were installed. Its Rw90 insulation. Only time ive seen cables pulled was control cables and it seemed pretty tangly.

My boss is telling me that since the splice would be only a few feet below the distribution bank (and is above ground) then that should be fine. Do a straight splice for 350 on both sides and cold shrink it with the appropriate insulation rating, continue on the other side with 350 cable until it reaches the lugs on the dist xfmrs

I just want to do my due diligence here and not miss anything in the code

Junction box would be prettier but may be overkill

Thanks all


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> You're going to splice 350s using DIN rail terminal blocks? Let me know how that goes. Sounds like you might be a....
> 
> 
> What is your electrical related field/trade:*Electrical engineering (student)
> ...


din rail trmainal block for 350mcm does exist!, personnaly i woudl just take a distribution block 
http://www.wago.us/products/rail-mo...blocks/high-current-terminal-blocks/overview/


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I would talk to the wire supplier and see if I couldn't get them to take the wire back and get the correct lengths from them. If they are reasonable they will do it.

This way you would not have to spend a bunch of time and money installing properly sized junction boxes and make the splices. Even if you had to pay a restocking fee it would probably be worth it.


----------



## michaelburt (Mar 5, 2014)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I would talk to the wire supplier and see if I couldn't get them to take the wire back and get the correct lengths from them. If they are reasonable they will do it.
> 
> This way you would not have to spend a bunch of time and money installing properly sized junction boxes and make the splices. Even if you had to pay a restocking fee it would probably be worth it.


Yeah... The supplier cut us short by about 15 meters and we were pretty rattled. Unfortunately it's a time sensitive issue and our customer wants power a week ago lol

If we had a couple more weeks we would dig up the buried cable and just replace with new. Unfortunately we're already about 80% of the way into this project.


I'll keep digging to see the viability of using splices or a termination box .. Looking at 126A @ 230V so its not a major major powered connection


Thanks again to everyone for their input!


----------



## michaelburt (Mar 5, 2014)

As always I'm amazed by the level of knowledge and expertise here at the forum..keeps me learning every time I come back!


----------

